# Cat and dog



## practicallyostensible (Sep 2, 2007)

My parent's dog and my cat. My folks breed Rhodesian Ridgebacks, ie lion hunting dogs, but the only thing that they hunt is crumbs fallen on the sofa.


----------



## Candace (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, that's so funny. Thanks for posting it. How are they supposed to take down lions, anyway. I think I'd vote for the lions.


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, that's one white cat!


----------



## cdub (Sep 2, 2007)

That kitty is absolutely beautiful! What a cute couple.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2007)

The dog looks indignant to have to share that chair!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2007)

Is that an albino cat?! It's beautiful. I bet neither of them would give up it's space for the other, LOL!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 2, 2007)

Candace said:


> Oh, that's so funny. Thanks for posting it. How are they supposed to take down lions, anyway. I think I'd vote for the lions.



The dogs were bred originally as a cross between a native (now extinct) semi-domesticated dog used by the native tribesmen to protect and guard (which is where the ridge came from) and a verity of European hounds imported when the area was colonized. The resultant "breed" was used by the English to hunt in packs of 3-5 dogs, their main purpose was to chase, aggravate, tire, and hold the lion at bay for a number of hours until the lazy hunter could come around and shoot it (depressing I know). 

Ridgebacks today are cream puffs. Ours spend their day sleeping on the couch or in the sun, they hate wet grass, and cuddle up with my cat and rabbit. 



NYEric said:


> Is that an albino cat?!


The cat loves water and when he can, sneaks in the shower with me. I usually take the opportunity to shampoo and condition him, so he generally stays pretty white (and allergen free). He's a bit of an oddball.


----------



## bwester (Sep 2, 2007)

nice dog, not a fan of cats though.... they carry mind altering parasites... no for real, they do


----------



## bwester (Sep 2, 2007)

http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/060803_tgondii_culture.html


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 2, 2007)

bwester said:


> nice dog, not a fan of cats though.... they carry mind altering parasites... no for real, they do



Say what?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's our last litter (12 hours old).


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 2, 2007)

bwester said:


> http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/060803_tgondii_culture.html



"One recent study showed that the parasite makes normally cautious rats outgoing and more prone to engage in reckless behavior..."

Finally, a valid excuse that I can blame on my folks for my bad behavior.


----------



## bwester (Sep 2, 2007)

Julia,
I tell ya, the cats and their parasite are out to get us.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2007)

Therefore, w/ cats who needs beer or drugs!?


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2007)

The alcohol kills the parasites.  

That's one funny kitty, Julia! Mine tends to prefer dust baths to shampoo and conditioner.

It is interesting to me how the ridge is so prevalent on the pups so early in life! Very cute little wigglies. My partner's sister had one, but it didn't get along with her other dogs, so his parent's took her in and fed her until the aggression was no longer a problem.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, the cat is a relative of the lion, but the dog looks like he's protecting the cat...

They are all good-looking animals.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, at first I didn't scroll down all the way and I thought I was looking at a dachshund. Silly me. Nice dog! I'm with Blake though, no cats for me, never really liked them. My mom was watching one for a friend of hers a long time ago, it was a kitten and it ate up the leaves of some of my plants one night. But thats not why I don't like them...


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

I thought I was a dog person, until I got a cat. Same with the SO. 
Funny how that is. If you are independant, having an independant animal is not such a bad thing.


----------

